# Test Enanthate Homebrew looking cloudy



## Nick! (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey guys,

I found this site from the bros at Professional Muscle while asking them about the issue I'm having below for the first time in all my years of brewing (~9 years).  

I brewed two batches of goodies, TPP and Test Enth.  Below are the ratios I used in the preparation of these...

30g Test Enanthate powder
2ml BA
18ml BB
26ml GSO
26ml Safflower oil

15g Test Phylenylprop powder
2ml BA
18ml BB
23ml GSO
34ml Safflower oil

Filtered each with Millipore .22mu cup then baked for 30 min at 250F. 

The TPP came out looking the usual beautiful golden brown at 150mg/ml that I'm used to; however, the Test Enanthate at 300mg/ml looks cloudy and in solution, not sure if that’s because of the mixed oil?  How could I fix this?

My initial thought is to rebake it at 350F for 45 min with a couple 23g pins in the stopper to let any entrapped air out as I've done in the past when gear crashed, but I'm not sure if that'll do anything.  I'm only thinking to give that a shot to see if the reason for the couldiness is for trapped condensation.  

I'm also wondering if I should filter it again?

Btw, to avoid any confusion, both batches were filtered using two separate, unused Stericups  [/QUOTE]


----------



## bbuck (Jan 1, 2019)

If you got any moisture in there that can make your product cloudy. Not necessarily a problem but heating while venting with needle in the cap can help.


----------



## Nick! (Jan 1, 2019)

bbuck said:


> If you got any moisture in there that can make your product cloudy. Not necessarily a problem but heating while venting with needle in the cap can help.



Oh ok.  You don't think I would need to refilter the batch?


----------



## chooch69 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nick! said:


> Oh ok.  You don't think I would need to refilter the batch?



i would, just in case. i had to with tren once. 
wont hurt, and piece of mind is a good thing


----------



## Nick! (Jan 6, 2019)

chooch69 said:


> i would, just in case. i had to with tren once.
> wont hurt, and piece of mind is a good thing



And if it's still cloudy after refiltering/baking again?  Would it be ok to use?


----------



## bbuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Refiltering is never a bad dea. I have usef cloudy brew, but that is a personal choice.


----------



## Nick! (Jan 8, 2019)

bbuck said:


> Refiltering is never a bad dea. I have usef cloudy brew, but that is a personal choice.



Oh ok, and you didn't have any issues with the cloudy gear since it was filtered?


----------



## TKAT (Jan 9, 2019)

There really is only 3 things that could be off with your solution in my opinion. Like one person replied, you got some moisture in your solution. That happens sometimes especially when you use heated water to melt down your raws. Reheating your solution while venting your bottles should easily clear this up. Second, are you sure you are not storing them anywhere where the oils are getting slightly chilled? Test E has a low melting point and likewise if it gets a little cold it will crash.  The third thing is the raws could be no good (I am not posting this to try and slam any of our sponsors because I have never had a problem with anything I've used here yet, but sometimes shit happens to certain batches). Test E is the easiest raw ever to get into solution outside of EQ. Really there isn't even a need to use BB even at concentrations of 300. I make mine at 350 mg/ml with just MCT oil and BAto keep sterile. You don't need the BB to make hold. If you've reheated your solution and it still stays cloudy I would be concerned with the raw. However like what was mentioned previously, you could just heat it up each time you want to use it and try pinning it. Just because it's cloudy doesn't mean that it won't work. But Test E should not be this hard to begin with. I don't post a great deal but I've been brewing for quite a while.


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 14, 2019)

TKAT said:


> There really is only 3 things that could be off with your solution in my opinion. Like one person replied, you got some moisture in your solution. That happens sometimes especially when you use heated water to melt down your raws. Reheating your solution while venting your bottles should easily clear this up. Second, are you sure you are not storing them anywhere where the oils are getting slightly chilled? Test E has a low melting point and likewise if it gets a little cold it will crash.  The third thing is the raws could be no good (I am not posting this to try and slam any of our sponsors because I have never had a problem with anything I've used here yet, but sometimes shit happens to certain batches). Test E is the easiest raw ever to get into solution outside of EQ. Really there isn't even a need to use BB even at concentrations of 300. I make mine at 350 mg/ml with just MCT oil and BAto keep sterile. You don't need the BB to make hold. If you've reheated your solution and it still stays cloudy I would be concerned with the raw. However like what was mentioned previously, you could just heat it up each time you want to use it and try pinning it. Just because it's cloudy doesn't mean that it won't work. But Test E should not be this hard to begin with. I don't post a great deal but I've been brewing for quite a while.



What he said exactly ^^^

also you mentioned TE and EQ being the easiest, what about nandrolone decanoate? I find DECA almost too easy even at 400mg it loves to stay in solution


----------

